# Good Source for Berries



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello, I am planning to plant some Blueberries, Blackberries and Raspberries this year and am looking for a good source to buy them instead of just doing a Google search.
Any input would be appreciated. 
Thanks 
Dan Hayden


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I can recommend Pense Nursery:
http://www.alcasoft.com/pense/

Their prices are very good, the blackberry plants (shipped bare root) I purchased were great too. Pense is a small operation, and friendly, but they may be hard to get on the phone. Leave a message, and they will call you back. 

Don't wait for "warmer" weather to order, place your order soon so you can choose the varieties you want. I have Navajo, Triple Crown, Apache and Natchez (all thornless) blackberries. The Navajos were purchased from Isons, and are doing well, but you will get a better deal at Pense. If you can only get one variety of blackberry, I'd choose Triple Crown, but each variety has a different maturity date, so more variety is best.

Plant your bareroot berries as early as you can. I was surprised to see that my April 8 plants are still noticeably smaller than my March 8 plantings of last spring. Both of these groups were from Pense, and some of the same variety.


----------



## Steve_G (Apr 24, 2011)

Oregon is a bit far away, but I would recommend looking at Nourse Farms in Dearfield, MA.

I have bought off of them for years w/ never a problem.

I put in 60 blueberry of assorted varieties just this last spring.

Their email is http://noursefarms.com




Steve


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I have had good luck with Raintree nursery in WA for berries (not so with trees). I have been going to One Green World in OR for my berries last few times with really good luck. Strawberries up in Skaminia (SP?) in WA that did well.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

This is where we buy our blueberry bushes form. http://ramboblueberries.com/ I would recommend 2-3 year old bushes. We took over the operation of my in-law’s U-Pick blueberry farm eleven years ago. It’s one of the things that pushed me into beekeeping. Some of the bushes have been in production for 35 years. All form Rambo’s.


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

I have had tremendous success with http://noursefarms.com/AboutNourse/History.aspx
The plants that I have recived from them are amazing. My blackberries were over 6' high this year and produced more then we could pick. 
A+ place.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Nourse is fantastic. They basically just do berries and not much else. I live only a couple miles from them and visit them a couple times of year. Not only do they produce berry plants for sale their farm is a pick you own berry farm......which I do with the family.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

If you are interested, I can make you a really good deal on some native raspberries. They are pest free, produce tasty berries and the bees love them.

Shane


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

costco is a great place for blueberries when they sell them.


----------



## NW_Mark (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.raintreenursery.com/

In SW Washington. Get their Olympia blueberry. I have tried about 6 different types of blueberries and this one by far is the best. Most of my apple trees came from them also. They do mail order but best to make the drive and get your pick.


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I use Indiana Berry (www.indianaberry.com). Bare root plants are of excellent quality and they have good variety as well.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I don't know if you are still looking for plants or not. Nourse farms has been mentioned several times and they are an excellent source for plants. They pioneered the commercialization of tissue culture berry plant production. They are on the opposite side of the country from you.

I suggest you try and find a more local nursery for your plants. When it comes to the cane berries, raspberries, blackberries, etc. there are a number of varieties and types which are adapted to the coastal NW that cannot grow in other parts of the country. I would also suggest buying your blueberry plants from a local nursery. While the varieties are the same plant size will be different. A two-year old bare root blueberry plant grown in WA or OR will have an extra years worth of growth because their growing season is so long when compared to eastern grown plants.

Here is a good place to start when choosing varieties:http://extension.oregonstate.edu/gardening/how-choose-and-grow-best-varieties-small-fruits

Tom


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I picked up three differnt types of filberts on the way home from work last week, Does anybody know if the bees can use the pollen?


----------

